# DIY Backstop



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

I made mine using 4'x6' stall mats from Tractor Supply, built a crude frame around it from scrap wood, and put it on wheels I got on sale from Harbor Freight.
It isn't exactly small, but the wheels make it easy to take out and put away when done.


----------



## tystash (Jan 14, 2007)

How difficult is it to pull an arrow from that? I don't plan on missing, but my "friend" might...


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

It's slightly more difficult than pulling from a foam target. Not an issue with an arrow puller of some kind. I've never had damage to any arrows, field point, or broadhead I've put through it.

You will have to remove any broadheads before pulling through. Same if you use a field point with a bulbous tip, like the Trophy Taker EZ out.


----------



## nitron125 (Aug 14, 2011)

Good idea


----------



## DanielBuck (Feb 25, 2020)

*very nice*

this is an awesome idea! I might do this one to!


----------



## Smokewaggin (Dec 31, 2019)

tystash said:


> How difficult is it to pull an arrow from that? I don't plan on missing, but my "friend" might...


Stall mats are great for stray arrows, but they are a ***** to pull arrows out of.


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

Smokewaggin said:


> Stall mats are great for stray arrows, but they are a ***** to pull arrows out of.


Yes they are.


----------



## Approachme (Jan 8, 2020)

1diamondshooter said:


> Smokewaggin said:
> 
> 
> > Stall mats are great for stray arrows, but they are a ***** to pull arrows out of.
> ...


Yes they are. And it really either needs to be on wheels or put it up permanently cause they aren't easy to roll up and carry. But they do work great as a backstop.


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

1diamondshooter said:


> Yes they are.



I'll add to my comment of it not being too difficult, that I am typically using a .250"-.275" OD shaft. The larger the arrow the more difficult they've been to pull. It also helps to keep the mat taught by securing all sides to the frame.


----------



## tystash (Jan 14, 2007)

Think I might have to make one, have time on my hands now. And invest in an arrow puller.


----------



## kebabu (Aug 25, 2017)

Good ideea , I used some conveyor belt rubber for mine , the arrows don't really want to come out but its better than loosing one or hit something you did not intend.


----------



## psheahan (Mar 26, 2020)

I too have just built one with a Tractor Supply matt. It is a fun project. I hang a cube target from the top posts and center that on the mat.


----------



## Richardi503 (Jan 3, 2014)

Great idea. I always worry about a stray arrow


----------



## hoghntrncypress (Aug 10, 2017)

nice! looks to be an arrow buster thought? how do arrows stand up against it?


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

I've had no damage to any arrows that have hit it. My arrows will penetrate about a foot. They do require some force to remove but are relatively easy to pull out with an arrow puller. It's easier if I unscrew the broadhead or field tip before pulling. I inspect the arrows every time they hit the mat and have had no issues. Just like a foam target, these are pretty much "self healing" and do not leave a visible hole.


----------



## seamusduffy (Jun 4, 2018)

following . . .


----------



## Approachme (Jan 8, 2020)

gloo242 said:


> i've had no damage to any arrows that have hit it. My arrows will penetrate about a foot. They do require some force to remove but are relatively easy to pull out with an arrow puller. It's easier if i unscrew the broadhead or field tip before pulling. I inspect the arrows every time they hit the mat and have had no issues. Just like a foam target, these are pretty much "self healing" and do not leave a visible hole.


.x2


----------



## 2Rsquared (Nov 4, 2008)

Never tried this before but just thinking out loud... What about using 2 heavy moving blankets with one stapled to one side of a 2 x 6 and the other stapled to the back side?

The blankets would need to be hanging freely (not taut) and only secured at the top. As the arrow hits the 1st blanket, it "deflects" a little bit and the 2nd blanket "catches" it at a slight angle slowling down its momentum. 

The stall mat sounds like a great idea but 2 moving blankets would me a lot lighter and cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 1187shooter (May 19, 2014)

2Rsquared said:


> Never tried this before but just thinking out loud... What about using 2 heavy moving blankets with one stapled to one side of a 2 x 6 and the other stapled to the back side?
> 
> The blankets would need to be hanging freely (not taut) and only secured at the top. As the arrow hits the 1st blanket, it "deflects" a little bit and the 2nd blanket "catches" it at a slight angle slowling down its momentum.
> 
> ...


I tried moving blankets, set up similar to what you're describing... unfortunately, arrows tend to sail right through them, even with them spaced apart. I was hoping they'd act more like a backstop net but they hang too solidly. They work OK for my son's little recurve (25#, I think,) but anything over that over powered it, much to the detriment of my barn siding.


----------



## Approachme (Jan 8, 2020)

2Rsquared said:


> Never tried this before but just thinking out loud... What about using 2 heavy moving blankets with one stapled to one side of a 2 x 6 and the other stapled to the back side?
> 
> The blankets would need to be hanging freely (not taut) and only secured at the top. As the arrow hits the 1st blanket, it "deflects" a little bit and the 2nd blanket "catches" it at a slight angle slowling down its momentum.
> 
> ...


Not sure how much moving blankets are but the horse stall mat was 50 bucks at tractor supply. 66 pound bow from a few yards away, arrows stop dead in their tracks.


----------



## BOWLIFEHUNTER (Apr 2, 2017)

See a guy stack foam flooring/mats and put a through bolt through each corner with a make shift top of wood so when you tighten the through bolts it'll squeeze the mats tight. I'm still looking for something at a decent price though.


----------



## Msd380 (Apr 25, 2018)

I know that mining belt works to stop the arrows, however it is not forgiving in trying to pull them at all. I'll have to try the stall mats.


----------



## ElkSnot (Apr 8, 2020)

I built something very similar using the stall mats from a farm supply store. They work great, heavy!


----------



## dpdub (Apr 9, 2020)

How does it roll when pushing it across the yard?


----------



## stephane110 (Apr 10, 2020)

would a broadhead punch through the stall mat?


----------



## Kstrand05 (Jan 28, 2017)

hmm! interesting


----------



## booner05 (Apr 1, 2013)

How about old rugs and carpet? There have to be people throwing those away regularly.


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

With the oversize wheels I got, it's easy to push but also stable enough to stay in place and not roll around when you don't want it to.


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

dpdub said:


> How does it roll when pushing it across the yard?


With the oversize wheels I got, it's easy to push but also stable enough to stay in place and not roll around when you don't want it to.


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

stephane110 said:


> would a broadhead punch through the stall mat?


Yes, when I tested it with my broadheads I had a full pass through. I tested it with a second stall mat about 4' behind the first and I was not able to get through both mats. Now I double up whenever I am using broadheads.


----------



## conman (Oct 25, 2012)

I want to get some fire hose and hang it from the back of my target stand .
Anybody tried fire hose draped over pipe or 2x4 so it has a double layer?
My stand is permanent so I will not move it let me know Thanks


----------



## Adjustable Arrw (Apr 14, 2020)

My buddy and I are about to make a back stop. We have Horse Mat thats 6ft x 4ft. I have all the notes on my phone (currently on my laptop). If you're interested in the dimensions and what we're using just lmk.
Because I kept watching videos on DIY backstops, but they never seem to have the dimensions listed in the video or the description.


----------



## BOWLIFEHUNTER (Apr 2, 2017)

great ideas


----------



## Sapient29 (Feb 4, 2019)

I just finished building my back stop with 1-1/2 pvc pipe and rubber stall mat it’s roughly 30/40 lbs and can handle my 70# diamond


----------



## HuntingIN (Jan 8, 2020)

I guess I now have another project


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye2 (Jul 18, 2008)

Sapient29 said:


> I just finished building my back stop with 1-1/2 pvc pipe and rubber stall mat it’s roughly 30/40 lbs and can handle my 70# diamond


How thick is your stall mat? My 3/4” thick mat is probably closer to 100 lbs (feels like it at least).


----------



## johnetzel (Apr 23, 2009)

How difficult is it to pull an arrow from that? Asking for a friend. LOL


----------



## MONSTERSINC (Jul 7, 2020)

mining belt works great


----------



## Sapient29 (Feb 4, 2019)

Hawkeye

How thick is your stall mat? My 3/4” thick mat is probably closer to 100 lbs (feels like it at least).

The frame alone was roughly 30/40 lbs I filled it partly with sand to help stabilization with my target stand all functions as on piece. 
The stall mat is 3/4 in 4ftx 6ft that is roughly 80/100 lbs respectfully. I built it so my son and I can shoot our bows together and get ready for season.


----------



## mpockoski (Jan 4, 2018)

stall mats work well. not impossible to pull out but not easy either! seems to heat up the rubber and glue them into place. arrow release lube seems to help...a little!


----------



## devonboling (Sep 19, 2011)

I've used layers of cardboard with pretty good success, just keep it out of the rain!


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

We also built one from Tractor Supply stall mats. It's not movable but it will last longer than me. We attached a 2x6 between two trees and hung two mats so we have an 8' wide by 6' tall. I'm new so after loosing three arrows in the woods I figured it was time! Funny thing is I have not let one lose since. 

We used snow sticks to mark every 5 yards out to 60.

First photo is under construction, second is from 10 and third from 60. I finally graduate up to 30 so my practice is paying off.









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice work.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

booner05 said:


> How about old rugs and carpet? There have to be people throwing those away regularly.


Carpet is surprisingly poor at stopping arrow. I've had arrows blow thru a 3' compressed stack. I had done a bunch of work putting a target together, and got ZERO benefit from the effort.


----------



## quinnjalan (Jul 12, 2020)

Forgot to mention stall mats are like trying to lift up a very heavy, skinny and uncooperative person. You will need help or a small crane. We used 2x4's at an angle against our cross bar to slide the mats up and clamped in place. Then secured with deck screws and fender washers so the screw heads will not pull through the rubber. Yes, I over engineer everything!! It was hard going but we are very happy with the results. As for getting arrows out, its not the easiest, but they will come out. I would imagine a broad head would penetrate then you would have to remove the head and pull the shaft.


----------



## Cderuiter (Jul 1, 2016)

How are does an arrow penetrate the foam stop? Great idea. Thanks


----------



## nulldevice (Apr 11, 2018)

Looks like another project for me now that I build my DIY target. Just wondering where to get that stuff here in Austria..


----------



## Fishnhunter (Jun 3, 2020)

Great ideas


----------



## Duramax01 (Jan 30, 2009)

Great ideas


----------



## dam112004 (Jul 19, 2010)

Gonna try building one of these this weekend


----------



## kholding (Aug 8, 2016)

Seen stall mats used alot. Looks good!


----------



## Kfhusainy (Jun 26, 2019)

I’ve seen nets sold online that seem like they would work


----------



## N1nja3 (Jul 22, 2020)

I use those mats for my home gym. Those things are really heavy! How far does the arrow go through?


----------



## ComicRelief365 (Jul 10, 2020)

Gloo242 said:


> I made mine using 4'x6' stall mats from Tractor Supply, built a crude frame around it from scrap wood, and put it on wheels I got on sale from Harbor Freight.
> It isn't exactly small, but the wheels make it easy to take out and put away when done.
> 
> View attachment 7122705
> ...


That's fantastic - what was the total cost?


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

N1nja3 said:


> I use those mats for my home gym. Those things are really heavy! How far does the arrow go through?


About 12" at 20yds w/ 28"dl, 70lbs dw, and 533gn arrow


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

ComicRelief365 said:


> That's fantastic - what was the total cost?


The mat was around $30, if I remember correctly the wheels were on sale for $9 a piece, and the wood I already had.


----------



## aastimson (May 20, 2020)

I did the stall mat thing too. As a really cheap version, I got a bunch of free pallets from behind a business that throws them out to make the housing. The mats are mind bogglingly heavy though, so it's just barely standing and was very hard to get up into position to begin with. You need to plan to attach the mat flat on the ground in some fashion unless you have two extra strong sets of hands to hold it up while screwing it on. 

And yes, they are rather hard to pull arrows from, but I've been using the backstop itself as a place to test broadhead flight without wrecking my target. Unsharpened two-blades have been only going in half way, which is nice. When they hit a place that's been hit enough, they go in all the way though and glue-on broadheads are tricky to get back out - have to perform a bit of surgery on the mat with a box cutter.


----------



## GetBent207 (Jul 24, 2017)

I was thinking of using stall mats but something fairly permanent has to be built for it to be useful and I'd like to try something easier first


----------



## tmharp03 (Jul 24, 2020)

good idea


----------



## Aihn (Sep 19, 2015)

Smokewaggin said:


> Stall mats are great for stray arrows, but they are a ***** to pull arrows out of.


Too true on that.


----------



## Ebuskirk (Aug 3, 2020)

Mining belt


----------



## hayaku (Aug 3, 2020)

I used a stall mat too but built a metal frame with Schedule 40 galvanized pipe and Steeltek fittings from Lowe's. Was a few bucks, but it's pretty sturdy and if I need to I can disassemble it.


----------



## Drew123456 (Apr 27, 2020)

I hang a Ute tub rubber mat. Just let it hang don't anchor the bottom


----------



## HEATyouthshoot (Aug 3, 2020)

How thick are these?


----------



## BobaSethVincent (Jul 31, 2020)

Thank you for all the great ideas of what to try and what not to try!


----------



## Scarchery (Aug 9, 2020)

Will this damage arrows?


----------



## Gloo242 (Feb 1, 2020)

Scarchery said:


> Will this damage arrows?


No. It's just thick rubber so it may leave some temporary black marks, but they can be wiped off by hand.


----------



## Willyhunts2 (Nov 30, 2014)

Great ideas!


----------



## whsprr (Jun 22, 2020)

I use a stall mat also as a backstop. It works great and I haven’t damaged any arrows by hitting it. It is a little easier if you put some soapy water on the front of the arrow before using an arrow pulled to get them out.


----------



## sbb1959 (Oct 31, 2006)

Great idea, thanks.


----------



## Livn-Lg (Jan 14, 2009)

booner05 said:


> How about old rugs and carpet? There have to be people throwing those away regularly.


All the 3d shooting ranges in my area hang carped draped over a pipe stand behind targets. Stops arrows really well when my "Friend" misses....


----------



## BTJunkie (Feb 18, 2020)

Yeah...as stated use old truck bed liners or stall mats. Have lube or a arrow puller handy. Saves me from A. Losing arrows and B..it's a safety net to catch them before heading into the neighbors property.


----------



## MWP330 (Dec 17, 2020)

Great idea, going to build me one when the weather warms up.


----------



## Mario9292 (Jan 3, 2021)

Gloo242 said:


> I made mine using 4'x6' stall mats from Tractor Supply, built a crude frame around it from scrap wood, and put it on wheels I got on sale from Harbor Freight.
> It isn't exactly small, but the wheels make it easy to take out and put away when done.
> 
> View attachment 7122705
> ...


 Good Idea, adding this to my wood project list!


----------



## PAhunter16 (Dec 10, 2020)

tystash said:


> How difficult is it to pull an arrow from that? I don't plan on missing, but my "friend" might...


hahaha


----------



## Spd (Jan 6, 2021)

Really appreciate the sharing of info. and responses from members to find the best way to do it..making one this winter.


----------



## Baltoro (Aug 17, 2017)

Very cool, might have to make one of these myself


----------

